# Need a sturdy boom and stand to hold 5" diameter octobank?



## iggyotis (Mar 15, 2013)

Hi everyone, can anyone recommend an appropriate boom arm and stand on wheels that will support a Profoto D1 monolight and a 5 foot octobank directly above an object I'd like to shoot?

Thanks!


----------



## KmH (Mar 15, 2013)

Matthews. http://www.msegrip.com/product.html


----------



## Helen B (Mar 15, 2013)

The Matthews Magic Stand with the Runway Base would be one option. Matthews Magic Stand, Wheeled Runway Base 999042 B&H Photo Video


----------



## iggyotis (Mar 16, 2013)

Thanks guys! Are there any cheaper options you can thinking of? In the UK this is about £700!


----------



## Helen B (Mar 16, 2013)

The Magic Stand is pricy but it's strong and versatile.

You could put a RedWing compact boom on a rolling light stand: RedWing Compact Boom Assembly RD1100 B&H Photo Video

What are Manfrotto prices like where you are?

Manfrotto 025BS Super Boom with 008BU Stand - Black 025BS B&H

Manfrotto 025TM Mini Super Boom with Column Stand, Black - 025TM

Manfrotto Heavy Duty Boom Arm, Black - 9' (2.7m) 085BSL B&H

How far out from the stand do you need the edge of the softbox to be? Is the combined weight about 6 kg?


----------



## iggyotis (Mar 16, 2013)

Hey Helen,

So the Manfrotto 025BS Super Boom with 008BU Stand - Black 025BS B&H is perfect if it can hold the weight?? Do you think it is possible?


----------



## Helen B (Mar 16, 2013)

I looked up the weight of your gear - about 6 kg. That boom has a 15 lb counterweight, and a 15 lb load is the max recommended at full extension, so you should be just OK at max extension (ie about half the boom's length - about 1.2 m - working safely in balance using the supplied counterweight) if you need it. I used to have that boom. The controls are quite convenient for when you need to adjust the light and you can't reach it, but you may not need that.


----------



## iggyotis (Mar 16, 2013)

thanks for the speedy response Helen! I found a slightly cheaper boom from Manfrotto...what are your thoughts on this version? Light Boom 35 Black A25 Black 085BS - Lighting Booms & Boom Stands | Manfrotto


----------



## Helen B (Mar 16, 2013)

That looks like the new version of the 085 I gave a link to, and it's a very good choice. I had two of the old version. You can double up on the counterweight, and use however many sections you want, within reason.

I guess that there's no need to mention the usual safety precautions: balance the load so the pivot doesn't need to hold any torque, only the downwards weight; and run the cable along the boom to the stand, down the stand and under a leg, so any pull on the cable pulls on the base of the stand.


----------



## iggyotis (Mar 16, 2013)

Of course my main priority is getting a boom that can manage the weight of 6KG and also can reach out to allow a 5 foot octobox to be completely horizontal over a product on a table. So I guess the reach has to be quite long?


----------



## Helen B (Mar 16, 2013)

About 1 m should be enough, perhaps?


----------



## iggyotis (Mar 16, 2013)

Thanks Helen I'll go for it.  Can you also reccomend a good octobox around 5 foot? I was looking at Elinchrom but I've heard the speedring adapter for profoto isn't great. Not sure whether to try it or whether there is another brand that may be a better fit for my D1's?


----------

